
How It Feels to Learn Data Science in 2019 - RacerRex9727
https://towardsdatascience.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-data-science-in-2019-6ee688498029
======
tomglynch
I found this very difficult to read. The content might have been great but I
couldn't stand the style.

~~~
curiousgal
I honestly hope HN would ban this website. With all respect to the writers the
content is never on par with the rest of the content published on here.

~~~
amrrs
Isn't it harsh to take on an entire site with a small sample of articles? Are
you saying that TDS never publishes good piece?

------
tastroder
"Plus, academia tends to lag behind industries and are notorious for teaching
dated technologies." and then preaches about alternative degrees, language
choice, ...

I fail to see the point, the Data Science degree programs I know about are
mostly about teaching fundamentals, with technology and courses on state-of-
the-art stuff in whatever subfield might interest you potentially. You have
better or worse degree programs in every field. Academia might lag behind the
industry in terms of technology stacks but certainly not when it comes to
techniques. Apart from the few top players hardly any foundational research
comes out of the industry these days.

------
jeroenjanssens
Absolutely definitely learn Linux!!1

